# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Need advice on my blood work

## kml999

This was my 1st cycle and was taking things carefully. did before/during/after cycle blood work to understand my body. Did a 500mg test e only cycle for 10wks (used dbol for 3wks but was bunk then stopped orals), Adex 0.5mg EOD...had issues from that cycle and decided to drop it off on the 10th wk (should have been 12wk).

i need advice on whats going on and what i need to do now!

stats:
Age- 28
Height- just about 5'7"
Weight: 76-79kgs (168-175lbs), before cycle


*Before*
*testosterone = 3.51 ng/ml (male: 3.0-10.6 , female: 0.1-0.9)
*thyroid function test:
free t3= 3.83 pmol/l (2.22-5.34 pmol/l)
free t4= 13.51 pmol/l (9.1-23.8 pmol/l)
tsh= 1.434 uUl/ml (euthyroid 0.2-5 / hyperthyroid <0.15 / hypothyroid >7)
*FSH= 4.06 mIU/ml (normal male range 1.0-8.0 uIU/ml)
*LH= 4.81 mIU/ml (male 2-12 uIU/ml)
*Estradiol= 1.7 pg/ml (men <62pg/ml)
*Progesterone= 0.3 ng/ml (0.2-3.37 ng/ml)
*Heamoglobin= 12.9 gm/dl (male 14-18 gm/dl , female 12-14 gm/dl)
*Total Count (WBC) 5.2 K/uL (4.0-11.0 K/uL)
*differential count:
Neutrophils= 48% (40-75%)
Lymphocytes= 45% (20-45%)
Eosinophils= 3% (1-6%)
Monocytes= 4% (2-10%)
Basophils= 0%
Platelet count= 277 k/UI (150-400 k/UI)
*Creatinine Phosphokinase, CPK= 348 U/L (male 24-195 , female 24-170)
*Liver Function Test:
Alkaline Phosphatase 97 IU/L (male 40-129 , female 35-104)
SGOT, AST= 25 IU/L (up to 40)
SGPT, ALT= 37 IU/L (up to 41)
Total Bilirubin= 0.73 mg/dl (upto 1.0)
Direct Bilirubin= 0.12 mg/dl (upto 0.3)
Indirect Bilirubin= 0.61 mg/dl (upto 0.7)
Protein Total= 9.62 gm/dl (6-8.3)
Albumin= 5.1 gm/dl (3.2-5)
Globulin= 4.52 gm/dl (2.3-3.5) 


*During Cycle*
W.B.C. 5.76 (3.6-9.6)
R.B.C. 5.73 (4.5-6.3)
HEMOGLOBIN (HB) 16.4 (14-18)
HEMATOCRIT 48.2 (38-52)
M.C.V. 84.2 (82-97)
M.C.H. 28.7 (27-33)
M.C.H.C. 34.1 (32-36)
R.D.W. 17.6 (11.5-15.5)
PLATELET COUNT 267 (140-450)
M.P.V. 7.31 (7.8-11)
P.C.T. 0.196 (0-0.99)
P.D.W. 17.3 (0-99.9)
NEUTROPHIL(%) 50.7 (42-75)
LYMPHOCYTESLY(%) 36.1 (20.5-51.5)
MONOCYTES(%) 8.46 (1.7-11.7)
EOSINOPHILS(%) 4.83 (0.5-5)
BASOPHILS(%) 0 (0-3)
NEUTROPHIL 2.92 (1.4-6.5)
LYMPHOCYTESLY 2.08 (1.2-3.4)
MONOCYTES 0.488 (0.1-1)
EOSINOPHILS 0.278 (0-0.4)
BASOPHILS 0 (0-0.3)
ALB (ALBUMIN) 45.5 (34-50)
TP (TOTAL PROTEIN) 83 (64-83)
ALT 27.5 (9-41)
AST 23.3 (6-37)
TBIL (TOTAL BILIRUBIN) 7.7 (3.4-17)
ALP (ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE) 80.1 (40-129)
TSH 1.38 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 14.05 (12-22) 


*after PCT by ~1.5months*
Did allot of tests here, but will mention the areas that are out of range ONLY:

Hemoglubin A1C 6.5% (4.5-5.7)
estradiol 170.4 (28-156)
testosterone 3.07 (9.9-27.8)
C02 31.6695 (23-29)
calcium 3.35 (2.1-2.55)
LDL 3.5 (0-3.36)
cholesterol CHOL 5.45 (2.66-5.2)
R.D.W. 16 (11.5-15.5)
M.P.V. 7.7 (7.8-11)
neutrophil 28.2% (42-75)
lymphocytesly 60.7% (20.5-51.5)


*Other tests after cycle*
1- kidney test urine (normal)
2- sugar level is ok
3- ECG test (normal)
4- Echo Cardiogram (normal)
5- 24hr halter heart monitor to check for any abonormal heart rythems (heart rythem is good, but get slight pain i nchest when heart rate increases). Cardioligist says am fine and something else is causing this chest/heart pinch pain i get

my meals are clean and consist of mult vit, peanuts, fruits, vegetables, black olive, chicken breast, fish, beans, eggs. i never fry my food! they are either boiled,barbecued, grilled, roasted or steamed. now how can i fix these values? what went wrong? do i need to do another externsion to PCT? as you can see my total test before cycle is on the lower side of the range....i was surprized at that time doc said your test is good since its in fact in the range even though i did point out my testosterone is low for my age and thats before my 1st cycle and now its even lower

*update:
did a second pct and will do BW after a month*

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Cholesterol in your diet has very little impact on blood cholesterol. 10% at best. Drug companies even advertise this fact as a reason why you should take their drugs!

Low test was bad PCT. Your E2 is through the roof. Rebound E2 from discontinuing AI? Anyway, that is where a lot of your T is going too.

----------


## kml999

> Cholesterol in your diet has very little impact on blood cholesterol. 10% at best. Drug companies even advertise this fact as a reason why you should take their drugs!
> 
> Low test was bad PCT. Your E2 is through the roof. Rebound E2 from discontinuing AI? Anyway, that is where a lot of your T is going too.


so what caused the cholesterol to elevate if its not diet? my pct was 4wks of nolva 40/20/20/20 and clomid 100/50/50/50. started PCT 1 wk after my last shot. was using Adex during the cycle at 0.5mg EOD and discontinued right after my last shot. if you are asking if i run AI during PCT then no i didnt. i thought running adex and nolva in conjuction will reduce adex effect?

----------


## binsser

what issues did you have with test e mate??

----------


## kml999

> what issues did you have with test e mate??


breathing issue when am relaxed and turning into panic attacks if it continues more than a minute. did a CO2 test and showed a high level of carbon dioxide being above range. i made up my mind with smoking and bodybuilding and decided to dedicate myself towards health and YES i quit cigs now.

----------


## turkishexpress

Where did you get your cpt products from? Panic attacks probably had little to do with the test e. Cholesterol being high is normal as your lipids will be way out of wack when on most AASs. While your test levels are low go get test cyp prescribed by your doc...

----------


## kml999

what do you mean by cpt products?
Endo refused to prescribe me anything yet and told me to come again after 2 months for doing a hormone test again.

----------


## turkishexpress

Sorry typo... I meant PCT products. 

Find a doctor in your area that deals with rejuvenation therapy, TRT etc... they are easier to get stuff prescribed from.

----------


## kml999

PCT was nolva and clomid from local pharmacy (its all hg)! adex was from a UGL though that i bought from Europe

----------


## turkishexpress

Dayum, surprised your levels didn't come back to something more acceptable. Might have to incorporate HCG next time.

----------


## kml999

thats what i will use next time, but need to recover first!

----------


## robschuh

I highly doubt any MD is going to put a 28 year old on Test Replacement therapy unless he has a real medical condition.

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

Thats the thing with long esters, they can stay lodged in muscle tissue a long time despite their half life... 1.5 months after PCT may still not represent homeostasis

As I grow older (having done countless cycles), i am beginning to prefer short estered cycles of 6-8 weeks over long estered ones. 

Your estrogen is very high, your aromatase levels are still very high... i suggest you launch a new round of PCT with aromasin (to kill off some aromatase enzymes), nolvadex (to block estrogen expression, improve blood lipid values and stimulate HPTA axis) and proviron (to boost free test and temporarily maintain your libido)

----------


## kml999

i already did a 2nd round of PCT which was:
days 1-16: 20 nolva/50 clomid
days 17-24: 20 nolva/50 clomid/12.5 EOD aromasin 
then i had to get off since i had to do a surgery....am back from the hopsital and spending some time at home to recover. will do BW test after 1-1.5 months from now to see where am standing

and yea about the short ester theory i did think about it a while back , but am not sure if am ready to do ED/EOD injections yet

----------


## lovbyts

From what I have read and also found with my latest test that using and AI like Adex and especially Dbol will screw with your cholesterol levels big time. OMG you should have seen mine. LOL

----------


## kml999

> From what I have read and also found with my latest test that using and AI like Adex and especially Dbol will screw with your cholesterol levels big time. OMG you should have seen mine. LOL


i could agree with you here lovbyts since my hdl/ldl/cholesterol values were whacked during cycle too!

----------


## kml999

here are my results to compare from:

My baseline (natural) 
estradiol 1.7 pg/ml (men <62pg/ml) 
lh 4.81 miu/ml (male 2-12) 
fsh 4.06 miu/ml (1.0-8.0) 
total test 3.51 (3.0-10.6) 

after cycle:
Estradiol 78.76 (7.63-42.6) 
lh 2.23 (1.7-8.6) 
fsh 1.56 (1.5-12.4) 
total test 1.55 (2.8-8.0) 

after 2nd pct 
estradiol 69.14 (7.63-42.6)
lh 2.51 (1.7-8.6)
fsh 2.21 (1.5-12.4) 
total test 1.67 (2.8-8.0)

what should i do next to recover? some told me to use hcg and aromasin ? and some told me just to do nolva alone? now which should i follow?

----------


## lovbyts

The aromasin should help with the estradiol/E2 levels. I have not re tested yet but I can tell I have come down. Mine were 295 (7.63 - 42.6) Yes really. Nope, no gyno, no ED but no night time or morning wood, only wood on demand. After less than 2 weeks back to night time, morning and after noon nap wood.  :Smilie:

----------


## lbdlkdrlm

ãîñò îäåæäà æåíñêàÿ
ãîñò 4045
ãîñò 8670-82 íàñîñû òîïëèâíûå âûñîêîãî äàâëåíèÿ àâòîòðàêòîðíûõ äèçåëåé
ðàáî÷àÿ îáóâü, âàëåíêè ãîñò 12.4.0350-78
ãîñò òåðìîñòîéêîñòü ýìàëè äëÿ ðàäèàòîðîâ
ãîñò ð 52467-2005 èóñ 5-2006
ãîñò íà èçîëÿòîð îïîðíûé ê711ó2
îòâåòíûå ôëàíöû ãîñò
ïðèìåíåíèå õîëîäíîäåôîðìèðîâàííûõ òðóá ãîñò
ãîñò öåäðà
ëåíòà ëýòñàð ãîñò òó
ãîñò ïóäðà
ïîêîâêè ñòàëüíûå øòàìïîâî÷íûå ãîñò 750589
ìóêà âñ ãîñò öåíà ìîñêâà
ãîñò ð - 41.36 òåêñò ñêà÷àòü
ãîñò ïå÷åíüå-ñýíäâè÷ áèñêâèòíîå â øîêîëàäíîé ãëàçóðè
øðèôò ãîñò áè ñêà÷àòü
ãîñòû ñíèïû ïî ìîíòàæó ñàíòåõ óñòðîéñòâ
ãîñò êèï
ñâåðëà ñïèðàëüíûå óëüòðà äëèííàÿ ñåðèÿ ïî ãîñò 886
ãîñò 12.4.021-75 ññáò. ñèñòåìû âåíòèëÿöèîííûå
ãîñò 8338-75 ïîäøèïíèê êëàññ òî÷íîñòè 6 7605 íàéòè ïîñàäî÷íûå ðàçìåðû
ñðàâíåíèå des è ãîñò 28147-89
çàùèòíàÿ ïëåíêà äëÿ ïâõ îêîí ãîñò êîãäà íàäî ñíèìàòü
òåðìèíû è îïðåäåëåíèÿ ãîñò 7.60-2003 âèäû èçäàíèé ïî ïåðèîäè÷íîñòè
ãîñò íà ñòàëüíûå êàíàòû äëÿ ñòðîï
ñâèíåö ñ2 åãî ãîñò
áèáëèîòåêà ãîñòîâ áåñïëàòíî ãîñò 20523 80
çaêóïêa ãîñò 12966 85
ãîñò 2319-70 öåïè êðóãëîçâåíüåâûå
ñò.5õíâ ãîñò 2590-88 ðåæèìû òåðìîîáðàáîòêè
ãîñò 2009 îôîðìëåíèå êóðñîâîé ðàáîòû
ãîñò íà îïðåäåëåíèå ðí áóìàæíîé ìàññû
ãîñò öåíòðîâ îòâåðñòèÿ
òóáåðêóëèíèçàöèÿ ñâèíåé ãîñò èëè ñàí-ïèí
ñòaëüíûå òðóáîïðîâîäû ãîñò
ãîñòû íà íà ëèíèþ ðàçäà÷è ïèùè
ãîñò 25573
ãîñò 17 5 3 06 85
ïëàñòè÷íûé òåïëîîáìåííèê ãîñò
ãîñò 12.04.026-2006
ãîñò òðóáû áóðèëüíûå
ïðèåìî÷íûå èñïûòàíèÿ ãîñò
ãîñò 19910 àïïàðàòû âîäîíàãðåâàòåëüíûå ïðîòî÷íûå áûòîâûå ñêà÷àòü
ãîñò ìàñëî ïîäñîëíå÷íîå ðàôèíèðîâàííîå
ñòaëü 12õ18í10ò ãîñò 5632 72
ñêà÷àòü ãîñò ð 51628-2000
ñêa÷aòü ãîñò 2.104 68
ãàç ãîñò ñîñòàâ
ãîñò ïðîèçâîäñòâåííûå çäàíèÿ
24-ã-1-í-1770 ãîñò 2688-80
ãîñò 14771-76-ñ17
÷åð÷åíèå ãîñòû ðåçüáà
òðóáû òåõíè÷åñêèå ãîñò 18599
ùèòû ïîä àâòîìàòè÷åñêèå âûêëþ÷àòåëè êìïí ãîñò
ãîñò ïëèòû ïåðåêðûòèé
òðóáà ñòàëüíàÿ äó 40 ãîñò 6323-79
âçàìåí ãîñò 7798-70
ãîñò 9289 78 ñêà÷àòü
ãîñò íà ýëåêòðè÷åñêîå òàáëî ïî óïðàâëåíèþ ýêñòðóäåðîì
ìð 14-05-01 ãîñò ñêà÷àòü áåñïëàòíî
ïëàñòïîëèìåð ñåðòèôèêàò ãîñò 10354-82
íîâûé ãîñò íà ñóõîå îáåçæèðåííîå ìîëîêî
ãîñò 12.4.045-87
ãîñò ñòàëüíàÿ òàðà
ãîñò 12.0.001-74
ñòàíäàðò ãîñò ð èñî 90012001 â óïðàâëåíèå êà÷åñòâîì êóðñîâàÿ ðàáîòà
ãîñò ðàìêè ðàçìåðû ðàìêè ÷åð÷åíèå
ðîçåòêà äâóõìåñòíàÿ ñ çàçåìëÿþùèìè êîíòàêòàìè ãîñò
ñêà÷àòü ãîñò 2424-75 - êðóãè øëèôîâàëüíûå

----------

